# Why everybody should do Crate Games



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is one of the results you get out of Crate Games. The dog will wait patiently in the car until you release him. There is no bolting out the door and all it takes is some patience and lots of treats. 

This is my girl Nala. 






It truly is a life saver and this is not the same as crate training. 
http://www.clickerdogs.com/crate_games.php

You can start crate games as soon as you get your puppy. 
I use the down, this girl uses the sit. Use whatever is convenient for you. It does make a huge difference in your dogs behavior.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't there a book on crate games? I know you posted about them before.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

There is a DVD available from Susan Garrett. It's around 31 Dollars. 
Crate Games

I've learned them from our Obedience Trainer, however, the results are amazing and it's definitely well spend money.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! I"ll look it up


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great Job on training that calmness! bowwowflix has the dvd if you don't want to purchase it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, Jane. It did take almost a dozen Natural Balance Sausages to get that kind of calmness into her. There was a time where she was rambling so bad that one time she actually flipped the crate out of the car, when I left the hatch open. Imagine the surprise when we came back from the training search only to find the crate, including the dog, on the ground, almost 4 feet from the car. 
That's when I seriously picked up on the games. 

I really need to check out the bowwoflix website and see what other videos are on there.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very useful exercise. Going to the crate and coming out of it in obedience are the first things we teach our pups after sit/down/stand. Very good for the foundation.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Question on this, and I'm not trying in the least to be critical I'm just wondering, what would be the benefit to this over just training your dog not to go in or out of the car without your cue? For instance, in order for Sasha to get out of the car (or go out the door to go outside for that matter as well) Sasha has to wait until I say, "Let's go". What would have been the benefit of doing crate games rather than this. 

I would also like to add that she has to wait to exit her crate as well until she hears "Let's go".


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Question on this, and I'm not trying in the least to be critical I'm just wondering, what would be the benefit to this over just training your dog not to go in or out of the car without your cue? For instance, in order for Sasha to get out of the car (or go out the door to go outside for that matter as well) Sasha has to wait until I say, "Let's go". What would have been the benefit of doing crate games rather than this.
> 
> I would also like to add that she has to wait to exit her crate as well until she hears "Let's go".


The difference is that with Crate Games, the dogs decide for themselves to stay in the crate. That short clip is only one of the results you get out of those games. The games are motivational. The dog learns control by deciding for himself that it is more beneficial and fun to stay where he's at instead of bolting out the door. 

These games can be used to teach a dog directionals, to build drive and motivation, to teach them impulse control. It's so much more than just telling the dog to stay in the car because it translates into your obedience, agility etc. training.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> The difference is that with Crate Games, the dogs decide for themselves to stay in the crate. That short clip is only one of the results you get out of those games. The games are motivational. The dog learns control by deciding for himself that it is more beneficial and fun to stay where he's at instead of bolting out the door.
> 
> These games can be used to teach a dog directionals, to build drive and motivation, to teach them impulse control. It's so much more than just telling the dog to stay in the car because it translates into your obedience, agility etc. training.


Interesting...makes sense. Thanks for clearin' that up for me.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

I only just noticed at the start of the video that she waits until they are a little older, I think her little dog is 3 months. Is this the same with all pups? Has anyone done it with a GSD and how old were they?


----------

